# Fellow snake owners--



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok i have a ball python who is pretty big im assuming for only being like 4-5 months he eats full grown large mice 2 times a week.

I know mice can cause fur ball blockages in snakes a lil bit which i know can be fixed with a warm bath.

I have some angora mice and wasnt sure if i should refrain from feeding these even hairier mice to him?

has anyone else fed these type and do they cause problems more-so than the shorthair mice?

*note im not doing this now just for future reference as i am starting to breed*


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

How big is the snake (in feet)?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

2' at least maybe an inch or 2 either way.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

and roughly 1.5-2" thick


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, i have never heard that before  
i have a diamond x coastal carpet python, he's about 6 1/2 - 7 foot long, i'd love a ball python, but we don't have them here (legally)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Where do you live that are illegal?????

They do have carpall pythons too ---- Carpet x Ball Python (looks like a carpet but has the colors of a ball, and not quite as big)

ive never heard of diamond?

I love the bp's they get between 3.5-4.5 feet and are pretty docile. Not to mention the HUGE range in colors you can get. (for a hefty price though...  )

Here's a picture from like 2 months ago of my big boy Spike.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think you should have any problems feeding the snake the angoras. I have had snakes for 10 years and I feed them a mixure between regular mice, angoras, and guppies (I carry feeder mice as well as fancy). The snake looks large enough to take on a young adult mouse, the coat type shouldn't matter. If you feel that anything is out of the ordinary or that it is causing problems, just find an alternative source other than angoras.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok i just wasnt sure i figured if normal coated mice could sometimes cause blockages i wasnt sure if it would be worse with a mouse that has longer fur. (just trying to avoid potential issues)

And yes he eats 1 Large Adult Mouse 2 times a week. no problems lol looks like a spagetti noodle * slurrrrrpppp*


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

jessierose2006 said:


> Where do you live that are illegal?????
> 
> They do have carpall pythons too ---- Carpet x Ball Python (looks like a carpet but has the colors of a ball, and not quite as big)
> 
> ...


I'm in Australia, so they are exotics ( not native to our country) and therefore illegal to keep (unless it's in a zoo), you can get them but if you are caught they will be taken off you and destroyed :evil: and you will get a hefty fine! same goes for corn snakes  
i will post a pic of my snake soon but in the meantime google diamond python to see images of them, mine is a hybrid so he's a little different than a traditional diamond


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

and by the way he is gorgeous!


----------

